# Hummingbird



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

a friend gave me a Hummingbird 160 portable fish finder a couple years ago and I put it up never used it and while cleaning my fishing room out I came across it I know this is the bottom line of fish finders but how good is it


----------



## rsdata (Mar 26, 2015)

Unless you are in 30 feet of water or more, finding the bottom depth is more important than finding fish... Over 30 feet then you need an expensive one


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

They will be fine. Used one in canada for years. Never had a problem and were accurate


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

rsdata said:


> Unless you are in 30 feet of water or more, finding the bottom depth is more important than finding fish... Over 30 feet then you need an expensive one


thanks I'm in water about 20 to 25 ft most times


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

DHower08 said:


> They will be fine. Used one in canada for years. Never had a problem and we're accurate


I appreciate the info I have had several fish finders before but never the 160 I think I may put it in my small 12 footer and see it run thanks again


----------

